

International AppStores: The medieval side of the iPad  - mlongo
http://ipadwatcher.com/2010/05/04/international-appstores-the-medieval-side-of-the-ipad/

======
drewcrawford
Many of those apps are subject to the same licensing deals as music, movies,
etc. For instance, if you're working on a licensed game, you have territory
issues.

Furthermore, prices are set per-region.

Furthermore, sales tax etc. works differently in different countries. It's
easy enough to flip a switch and sell the apps, but it does take time to get
the legal infrastructure in place that actually enables you to do it.

------
absconditus
Are we nearly done with the ridiculous outrage over everything that Apple
does?

The iPad is clearly not officially available in other countries. The reason
that iPad apps are not available in other countries is likely legal. Does the
author really believe that Apple just does not want his money?

------
hboon
_"When user tries to connect to his regional AppStore with an iPad he is
simply blocked. That is it. End of story. No downloading free apps or
purchasing some of those new iPad applications you international scum! The
worst of it is that versions of the applications adapted for the iPad are
already available on those stores, if the application is a universal binary
that can work with both the iPhone and the iPad. Still, the user isn’t even
allowed to download such applications, or even to connect to the store from
his/her iPad."_

It sucks. But simple way around it is to just download those apps from a Mac.
You can still download the same iPad-specific or universal apps from your
local, non-US app store, except a few apps such as iBooks.

